# Tips for Building DIY Cat Trees



## DonnaDickens (Oct 19, 2020)

Thank you so much for this article, I will definitely try to do this for my cat.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

If you are putting a scratching post on the tree, you buy some sisal rope. Staple the start of the rope in position. Coat the post with some white glue (check that it is rated for indirect food contact, many are). Wrap the rope around the post, keeping the wraps tight against each other, and staple the other end. Calculate out how much rope you need, don't just guess, because you will use a surprisingly great amount of rope. (one revolution equal 3.2 x diameter, in case you forgot your middle school math)


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

The posts on purchased cat trees are cardboard (wrapped with sisal rope). 
Four inch carboard tubes may be hard to find, but you can also use 4" PVC pipe. Rough up the surface with sandpaper and white glue will hold the rope fine.
But you still have to put ends on them to screw them together. If you cut a disc out of wood, you can fasten it to the pipe with four wood screws.


----------

